# Which phone



## Gonzales (2/12/14)

Hi guys. Without starting a war I would like to get some opinions on the Samsung S5 and Sony Z3. I've been using IPhone for the past 5 years now, but my IPhone 5 bombed 4 weeks ago and out of warranty. Try as I may I can't get it fixed. So I must get a new phone and can't make up my mind


----------



## Rellik (2/12/14)

I previously had a Samsung S1, then Note 2. I'm waiting for my Z3 to arrive. Just saying...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales (2/12/14)

Rellik said:


> I previously had a Samsung S1, then Note 2. I'm waiting for my Z3 to arrive. Just saying...


Thanks @Rellik


----------



## Zegee (2/12/14)

always been a big samsung fan but if i was completely honest the s4 and s5 were both colossal dissapointments. used a Huawei p7 awesome device in terms of bang for buck and looks the part. I would say give sony a go but i was never a fan of there UI. Iphone 6 or note 4 are good contenders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/14)

What happened to your iPhone 5 @Gonzales?


----------



## free3dom (2/12/14)

If you are looking to buy a contract free phone, have a look in the Orange Store to find something that fits your budget 

Personally I stick with the Nexus devices, but the Sony Xperia line is fantastic, and the Moto X (2nd Gen) is a real winner. Best is to find some in your price range and decide from there. Good luck


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/14)

It's kinda sad that Nokia isn't even mentioned anymore these days, they made rock solid phones and were always ahead of everyone else in terms of technology, then they got into bed with Microsoft. That's when I moved on from my 14 year relationship with the Finns and got my iPhone 4, never looked back. After almost 4 years the iPhone 4 is still going strong but I must say that I am looking forward to upgrading to the 6 next year, the 4 is starting to feel a bit slow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (2/12/14)

If I may throw a spanner in the works have a look at the LG G3

When compared to the S5, Z2 (have not looked at the Z3), HTC One M8 the LG G3 holds better specs and has way less bloat where compared to the others. It is the closest to stock android one can get without having to root the phone and the little bloatware that your network provider pre-installs on your phone can be uninstalled within the UI of the phone. It sports a 3200mah battery and average battery life is 1.5 to 2 days.

The G3 circle cover that can be purchased as an extra enables some nifty features and because it is hollow it does not have the issues of miss touch as you are touching directly on the screen when using the case. The case is durable and sturdy.

If you are one to take quick snaps and enjoy using your phone to snap pics of coils this is the phone to get as it has fast laser focusing on the stock camera app and a simple yet feature full UI. It has an UHD 4k Resolution screen and the colours are not as saturated as that of the S5 and is not as washed out as that of the Z2 or M8.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cat (3/12/14)

Agree. i think LG and Moto X and Huawei better than Samsung. (Moto X i haven't seen but so many of my fone geek friends in India prefer it. And quite a few of them weren't so happy with their Samsungs.)
i've only got a Samsung because it was given to me, and i didn't have much control over what they got for me; i just said not iphone, i'm an android person.
i doubt i'd find anyone who would swap with me.


----------



## capetocuba (3/12/14)

I have the HTC One M7 and look forward to the M9 when my upgrade comes.


----------



## korn1 (3/12/14)

I would get the Z3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gonzales (4/12/14)

Silver said:


> What happened to your iPhone 5 @Gonzales?


It started constantly searching for signal and when you make a call it drops the signal. I took it to Apple but they said, because I bought it from vodacom, they won't work on it. Vodacom says it's a hardware problem that they can't fix


----------



## Silver (4/12/14)

Gonzales said:


> It started constantly searching for signal and when you make a call it drops the signal. I took it to Apple but they said, because I bought it from vodacom, they won't work on it. Vodacom says it's a hardware problem that they can't fix



Sorry to hear that @Gonzales 

For what its worth, I had a Blackberry Bold that I loved. It worked super well and I really liked the keyboard 

Got an iPhone for the first time a year ago (5S). While I miss the keyboard a bit, i have to say it has worked flawlessly since i got it. Hope it continues to do so. 

I havent tried the other smartphone brands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

HI @Gonzales 
Sony has a great range of handsets available. i myself am a samsung fan for various reasons.
If you are someone who uses your phone camera often, then you are going to love the sony. its takes very very impressive photos.
Based on some of the reports i have read its sports a 3200mAh battery which if used properly/moderately can give you up to 2 full days of use. I would say that the average user using any smartphone would be happy with 1 day and as such i would expect the sony under normal usage to provide the same. i am not too certain on this point but if memory serves, the battery is an onboard one. meaning you cant remove it. i tend to not trust any handset where i cant remove and replace a battery myself.
Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## koilastir (4/12/14)

@Gonzales have you tried www.iFix.co.za?


----------



## Rellik (4/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> HI @Gonzales
> Sony has a great range of handsets available. i myself am a samsung fan for various reasons.
> If you are someone who uses your phone camera often, then you are going to love the sony. its takes very very impressive photos.
> Based on some of the reports i have read its sports a 3200mAh battery which if used properly/moderately can give you up to 2 full days of use. I would say that the average user using any smartphone would be happy with 1 day and as such i would expect the sony under normal usage to provide the same. i am not too certain on this point but if memory serves, the battery is an onboard one. meaning you cant remove it. i tend to not trust any handset where i cant remove and replace a battery myself.
> Best of luck with your decision.



The part about the battery is news to me, will have to investigate it before I actually pick up the phone. Stock has been delayed , now I am only getting it next week.


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

Rellik said:


> The part about the battery is news to me, will have to investigate it before I actually pick up the phone. Stock has been delayed , now I am only getting it next week.



im not certain about the battery. I have a bad habit of reading a crap load of tech reviews in one go to keep up to date. i will check up and return with confirmation


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)

*BATTERY* Non-removable Li-Ion 3200 mAh battery
Stand-by Up to 690 h (2G) / Up to 740 h (3G)
Talk time Up to 15 h (2G) / Up to 19 h (3G)
Music play Up to 120 h


----------



## BhavZ (4/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> im not certain about the battery. I have a bad habit of reading a crap load of tech reviews in one go to keep up to date. i will check up and return with confirmation


As far as I know it is only the LG G3 that sports the 3200mah, I stand under correction


----------



## BhavZ (4/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> *BATTERY* Non-removable Li-Ion 3200 mAh battery
> Stand-by Up to 690 h (2G) / Up to 740 h (3G)
> Talk time Up to 15 h (2G) / Up to 19 h (3G)
> Music play Up to 120 h


Well spotted, nvm my last post then I stand corrected


----------



## Rellik (4/12/14)

Thanks @Marzuq . Not to excited about that non removable, but the battery life in all the reviews I read seemed superior to the Samsung. So I'll just stick it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (4/12/14)

While not that relevant to some, for me a big plus of the Sony devices is Sony's support for aftermarket developers (i.e. ROM developers). This ensures that even after they stop providing software updates, you will almost certainly be able to get custom roms that are up to date and working near flawlessly. This is almost the exact opposite of what most other big name Android OEMs are doing


----------



## NickT (4/12/14)

I've owned the Sony Z for almost two years now (December is actually my early upgrade month). Despite disliking Apple, I'm really not a specific fanboy of any brand. 

My Z has honestly not given me a single days crap since I got it, and because of that, I doubt I'll be upgrading this month, and as things stand I'll actually feel bad and kind of guilty when it does get put back in its box for something newer and better. My only concern with it was the day the battery decided it was done(that hasn't happened yet), because as was mentioned, it's a sealed unit, and you're pretty much up poo creek if it dies. 

With that being said, if I had to upgrade today, it would be a toss up between the Xperia Z3 and the Samsung Note 4. Both have their pros and cons IMO. the Samsung has a change out battery(a good thing), but it seems that every second person has a Samsung of some sort(which is kind of off putting for me). The pros and cons of the Z3 for me are the opposite of my Samsung pros and cons. 

Use it, don't use it. 

Happy shopping!


----------



## shaunnadan (4/12/14)

@Gonzales 

i had similar problems with my iphone 4S. ended up taking it to the istore in cresta. having them wipe it down and update to the latest version. then used the GF's sim card in there and it worked perfectly. 

i gave her the 4s and bought myself the 5s afterwards. seemed like the problem was with my actual simcard (it was 10yrs old anyway that was cut to microsim size)


----------



## Gonzales (4/12/14)

IFix actually stuffed it up even more but they did refund me the charges


----------



## PeterHarris (9/12/14)

I got an Experia Z3 yesterday - and I'm loving it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

